# Zoysia Grass



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Recently someone suggested Zoysia Grass as a diet item.

The wiki for it is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoysia

which had been little help regrading its use as a feed for any kind of grazing animal. But it's a good place to know we are talking about the specific plant anyways.

I also looked at http://www.feedipedia.org/ which assesses the feed value of many unusual plants for hoof stock, and nothing.

Does anyone have this in their yard where the tortoises can get to it, and how do they react?

I have some St Augustine some bermuda and American millet in small squares for the tortoises, and thought another species might be a good idea.

Will


----------



## wellington (Apr 22, 2013)

I found some info on the site listed below that might be helpful. It says it doesn't have much nutrional value, but is horse and dog safe. Also says it will choke out weeds, which you may not want. Hope this helps.
http://www1.zoysiafarms.com/allabout.jsp


----------



## tortadise (Apr 22, 2013)

Good stuff indeed. I have some of this in my aldabras pen. I have found that my manouria will readily eat this from sod form without hesitation. Very good stuff. It is used in many PGA golf courses because of its tolerance to high temps and low water content, as well the cool freezing temperatures.


----------

